# TT Runs Hot,



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

My new 225 runs right smack in the middle of the temp gauge. 
My old 180 used to only get 2 lines above cold, unless I was stopped for a while or had the bumper packed with snow, then it would go up to the middle. 
Will the green sensor get my new tt to run cooler? I just dont like it running right where it should, I would rather it run cooler. Just me. I'll be doing the timing belt this weekend so the whole thermostat and all that crap will be getting replaced. maybe that'll work.


----------



## flashbang447 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: TT Runs Hot, (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

ive got a 225 and mine usually sits a little left of vertical unless ive been driving hard


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: TT Runs Hot, (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

smack in the middle is where it's supposed to run. Even 1 tick up is ok, and a good many, if not all, TTs will run there at one point or another. You don't want it to run super cool. Fuel injection isn't made for that. It operates best at higher temperatures... in closed loop. Too cold and you're in open loop. In closed loop fueling, the computer takes readings from the oxygen sensors which read AFR and makes corrections in fuel and timing and boost for it. In open loop it uses the MAF reading and calculates based off a pre-programed table.
So your car is not running hot. It's running just right. If your 180 only ran 2 ticks up then something was wrong with it.


_Modified by BluHeaven at 4:52 PM 2/8/2010_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: TT Runs Hot, (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Like BlueHeaven said, your 225 is working JUST like it should. Your 180 was not.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: TT Runs Hot, (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_
So your car is not running hot. It's running just right. If your 180 only ran 2 ticks up then something was wrong with it.
_Modified by BluHeaven at 4:52 PM 2/8/2010_

well now i know why i always had to have the damn heat soo friggin high just to get warm. Alright guys thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: TT Runs Hot, (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

I thought my TT was running HOT and I had the timing belt kit installed with all the stuff that goes with it. Pulley's and waterpump and new Thermostat. The needle was still 1 1/2 click past center.
Turns out that it is a cluster issue which affects the Temp gauge and the sometimes the fuel gauge. I have a Scangauge Hooked up to the car and it shows the temp reading around 200-202 degrees at the Hottest reading which is normal for the stock Thermostat. 
Look at your temp gauge and when you first start the car is it already a little past the 0 reading? That is a good indication that your temp gauge is giving a false reading.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: TT Runs Hot, (IndyTTom)*

^^when I start the car its all the way at what would be 0. So I doubt its a gauge problem, plus the cluster was replaced under warranty by the previous owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its just me getting adjusted to a new car. I drove my 180 for three and a half years and got so used to it and knew every little detail about its character, i just need some time to adjust to the new one.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

what is the temp that the car should stay between. i know that my cluster is all jacked up. so i use the climate control. channal 49 i think is antifreeze temp and 51 is oil temp. my oil is always 90 which is perfect but my antifreeze temp ranges by like ten degrees. what should it be between??? i think mine ranges from 198 to like 207 i dont remember but i just wanna know to make sure everything is good. everything has been replaced in my car esp. the cluster.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

198-207 is just right.

_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_ i think mine ranges from 198 to like 207 i dont remember but i just wanna know to make sure everything is good. everything has been replaced in my car esp. the cluster.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*

tonight when i have it out i'll tap into some climatronic action and see what she says. good info.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i think i mean 98 to 107. on the highway last nite it was at 101-102 the whole way when i stopped at a light it was at 105.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

The HVAC reads in Celsius, which means you are in the correct temp range. On an average TT with a normal cluster and everything operationally perfect that would be dead center, and rising another 1/2 to full tick while stopped. Which is normal, most of them do it.



_Modified by BluHeaven at 9:27 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_i think i mean 98 to 107. on the highway last nite it was at 101-102 the whole way when i stopped at a light it was at 105. 

98 Celcius = 208.4 Fahrenheit 101 Celcius = 213.8 and 105=221 degrees Fahrenheit. 
If those are your readings than you are running a bit HOT. 
Mine never goes above 204 Fahrenheit in the Hottest heat of summer
which is about 95.5 Degrees Celcius. Most of the time once the car is fully warmed up it sits right around 200-202 and doesn't go past 204.
That is Celcius range between 93-95.5 
You may want to flush your radiator and make sure you have the proper Antifreeze to Water mix. Too much Antifreeze will make your car run Hotter. If you are getting close to the Timing belt service make sure that you also switch your Thermostat. Don't save on the Thermostat. Get a genuine Audi Thermostat and not an aftermarket which have known to prematurely fail or not function properly. 
Especially the Whaler type. 
Hope that helps. Good Luck!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_The HVAC reads in Celsius, which means you are in the correct temp range. On an average TT with a normal cluster and everything operationally perfect that would be dead center, and rising another 1/2 to full tick while stopped. Which is normal, most of them do it.
_Modified by BluHeaven at 9:27 AM 2-10-2010_

When I first got my 04 TT the needle never moved past the middle. Now the needle is almost 2 clicks past Center but the temperature is still the same. I got all panicky and changed the waterpump, Thermostat (twice) and got the rest of the timingbelt service done.
But that needle still moved to the same position. I then used a Scangauge and it showed me my temperature is right were it is suppose to be for the stock Thermostat. I also noticed that when I first start up my car that the Temp needle is already almost at the second click from the bottom. So that confirmed to me that it is a fault in the temp gauge itself. My gas gauge also never reads full anymore even after I squeeze in as much gas as I possibly can. I never reads more than 3/4 Full anymore. So my gauge cluster is messed up but it isn't under warranty so I am not going to get it fixed.
I just have to live with the misreading Temp gauge and Fuel gauge.
I don't think it is hurting anything.
Anyway I believe the temps should be between 198-206 tops for fully operating temperatures.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

lol Tom,
Mine is the same way. Just my temp though, thankfully not the fuel (yet)
There's an easy way to test this if you have a VAGCOM. You can run an output test on the instruments. It sweeps the needles all the way up and down and then puts them at dead center. If the needle isn't dead center you know the cluster is off. Mine's almost 1 tick up.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*

i used the climatronic and its at about 87-90 degrees celcius! yay!


----------



## G3RG4TR0N1C (Aug 24, 2014)

Resurrecting this thread for my own benefit . My 225 is running at about 93c on the highway, cruising at 75mph, air temp today was 69f. When I get off the highway she climbs to about 96c max. Parked and she rose up to about 101c. These are all numbers from the climatronic. Seem normal?


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Check your fans. With your *A/C off* your left (drivers) side should come on at about 96*C and the right at about 104* (ish). With *A/C on* both fans should run.

If this isn't happening you have an issue with your fan system. It could be the thermo-switch in the radiator, the fan control module or the fans themselves.

There are lots of thread here on fan issues. Sorry I can't be more help but the system is hard to diagnose and (overly) complicated.


----------

